# DetailingWorld 12 days of XMAS 2019



## WHIZZER

So I have been planning in the background over the last couple of weeks building a list 

WE have so far pledges from 

Prestige Car Care Shop 
Led Lenser
PVD
Dr Leather
Tenzi
Vonixx
Autoglanz
Ultimate Finish
Polished Bliss
A1 Details
Detailed Online
Shine Supply
Anachem
AutoSmart
Slims Detailing
Autoglym
Stjarnagloss
Sonax / SaxonBrands
Akira brands
Carplan
slims 
gyeon
reviver
polished pigs
valetpro
Mitchell and king 
polished bliss
cargods 54 
carplan
swautoworx / glossbaus

So looking good for another year ..

Thanks to all those that have pledged a prize so far - more to come on this


----------



## nbray67

Cracking as always guys.


----------



## muzzer

Looking good so far :thumb:


----------



## Kerr

I'm sure it'll be as brilliant as always. 

Thanks to all the sponsors.


----------



## WHIZZER

Would appreciate you chaps spreading the word on how great the sponsors are with this every year if you have social media and would send a good word out it would be appreciated


----------



## Dave50

A huge thanks to all the sponsors :thumb:

Dave


----------



## cole_scirocco

This looks fantastic! Missed this whilst I have been away, always makes good fun over the festive season. I'll share it over on FaceyB and Instagram when I can!


----------



## Compo

Great stuff from the sponsors.

Well done all.


----------



## minimadmotorman

Great stuff! I think I might have enough posts this year to enter too! &#55357;&#56845;


----------



## Juke_Fan

Great line-up. Amazing generosity from the sponsors every year. :thumb:


----------



## BobbyNelson

This looks fantastic - very generous from all involved...

Sent from my moto g(7) plus using Tapatalk


----------



## davies20

This comes round quicker & quicker every year!


----------



## chongo

Nice to see Vonixx are involved:thumb:


----------



## Vossman

This is the highlight of my year, excellent givaways again, thanks must go to all contributors who make this possible.


----------



## Peter77

Amazing generosity yet again from the sponsors. Gobsmacking


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DLGWRX02

Holy cow, it’s true what they say, the older you get the quicker it goes. Seems like only a few months ago the last 12 days was getting drawn. Huge thanks to all the sponsors and anyone who’s generous enough to donate, and well done to the guys who work tirelessly in the background to make things go as smoothly as possible.


----------



## sm81

More brands in this... Nice.


----------



## Nick-ST

Forgive me for sounding naive. What actually is this 12 days of xmas?


----------



## DeltaOscar

Sounds good. Looking forward to it.

Sent from my moto g(7) power using Tapatalk


----------



## muzzer

Nick-ST said:


> Forgive me for sounding naive. What actually is this 12 days of xmas?


You've been a member since 2013 and don't know what it's about?
Not sure if i've missed a joke here but here goes....
Every year detailingworld partners up with the site sponsors who very generously provide lots of free stuff and once the time arrives, the lucky numbers are picked each day and someone wins something.

That's the short version.


----------



## Cyclonetog

I also don't know what it's about, will be watching with interest though


----------



## Cookies

That's an outstanding list of sponsors. Well done to everyone involved in organising this year's 12 Days. Also a huge thanks to all the sponsors themselves. 

I'll have to agree with everyone who said that it's incredible how quickly the last 12 months have passed. 

Anyhoo, thanks all. 

Cooks

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## vectra

Credit to everyone involved in organizing this year after year.


----------



## c87reed

A big thanks to all involved.


----------



## Ste T

its starting to feel allot like Christmas.


----------



## No_Fear

great stuff!!! as always.


----------



## Andyblue

That’s an amazing list of very generous offers already. A huge credit to all involved and thanks to all the sponsors :thumb:


----------



## bluechimp

Wow, that is amazing. Thanks to all sponsors and organisers. I’ll be sure to put good words on social media.


----------



## Sim

Incredible work as always, thanks for taking the time to put this together.


----------



## shl-kelso

That’s quite a list, well done to all involved!


----------



## wayne451

Probably shows my previous Vauxhall tendencies but to me PVD was Performance Vauxhall Developments that was run by Pirate Pete?


----------



## fabionvieira

A big thank you to all the sponsors and the detailing world team that once again is bringing us all, another amazing list of freebies. i’ll be sharing it on my social media and fingers crossed i’ll be for the very first time one of the winners. 
Best of luck to everyone.


----------



## mike90

Always an amazing competition a big thank you to all that make it possible. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jonnybbad

it's that time of year again forgive my cynicism where the site becomes alot more active with new members posting and liking post to get there post count up and us regular member who enter every year get overlooked 

while i appreciate all the sponsors generosity every year and the effort the admin team put into this every year how many reviews have been done from last years winners ????? while i know this is hard to police once the winners are sent there prizes something needs to be done to enforce this more 

anyway rant over thank you to all involved setting this up and the sponsors for providing the site with the prizes i look forward to seeing what this year holds


----------



## RandomlySet

I think one of the main reasons the site starts to get busy now is because of the change in weather. People find it harder to catch a break in the weather to get out and detail, and when they do get a dry day, the light isn't with us for long.

Oh, and thanks to all the supporters and the admin for arranging the prizes


----------



## rojer386

Another DW 12 days of xmas is almost upon us. Great work from all the sponsors and the DW guys behind the scenes.


----------



## WHIZZER

More added 
Reviver.co.uk 
detailed clean.co.uk


----------



## Cookies

WHIZZER said:


> More added
> 
> Reviver.co.uk
> 
> detailed clean.co.uk


Great stuff, whizzer.



Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## muzzer

Jonnybbad said:


> it's that time of year again forgive my cynicism where the site becomes alot more active with new members posting and liking post to get there post count up and us regular member who enter every year get overlooked
> 
> while i appreciate all the sponsors generosity every year and the effort the admin team put into this every year how many reviews have been done from last years winners ????? while i know this is hard to police once the winners are sent there prizes something needs to be done to enforce this more
> 
> anyway rant over thank you to all involved setting this up and the sponsors for providing the site with the prizes i look forward to seeing what this year holds


Most of last years winners have done their reviews or at least added pictures


----------



## AudiPhil

A huge thank you for the generosity of the sponsers, and a big thank you to DW organisers and moderators for being awesome.


----------



## tictap

Fantastic as always!!


----------



## KleenChris

Absolutely amazing!! Thank you to DW and all the sponsors for their generosity


----------



## WHIZZER

just in !!!!


----------



## blademansw

Very generous of the sponsors, and big props to the organisers!


----------



## Ateca71

There are some amazing prizes. The generosity of the providers is amazing.


----------



## WHIZZER

Chaps please make sure you spread the word on Social media please


----------



## cleslie

Yay!:thumb:


----------



## vsideboy

blimey is it nearly Christmas again, where has the year gone.

Thanks to all the sponsors for getting involved and a big pat on the back to Whizzer for organising another excellent comp once again.


----------



## vsideboy

Jonnybbad said:


> it's that time of year again forgive my cynicism where the site becomes alot more active with new members posting and liking post to get there post count up and us regular member who enter every year get overlooked
> 
> while i appreciate all the sponsors generosity every year and the effort the admin team put into this every year how many reviews have been done from last years winners ????? while i know this is hard to police once the winners are sent there prizes something needs to be done to enforce this more
> 
> anyway rant over thank you to all involved setting this up and the sponsors for providing the site with the prizes i look forward to seeing what this year holds


Is it drawn by post count then mate?

But as said by others, this time of year more people are stuck inside rather than being active outside, perhaps a bit more skiving at work on the lead up to Christmas so more forum time.

I've been on here for a long time now and admit I don't have that many posts but I've only posted generally on topics that I feel I could add some value to rather than just posting on all topics. Same with Thanks, I'm not going to thank everyone for everything as then the value of the thanks to them reduces, if their post provides me with some knowledge then of course I'll thank them but not thanking everyone for not doing anything. (p.s. this is not meant as a dig to yourself or your post count/thank count it is merely a comment to explain why my post count is relatively low for the amount of time I've been a member.)

If I happen to win something then bonus, if not then no worries, good luck to everyone who enters.


----------



## WHIZZER

vsideboy said:


> Is it drawn by post count then mate?
> 
> But as said by others, this time of year more people are stuck inside rather than being active outside, perhaps a bit more skiving at work on the lead up to Christmas so more forum time.
> 
> I've been on here for a long time now and admit I don't have that many posts but I've only posted generally on topics that I feel I could add some value to rather than just posting on all topics. Same with Thanks, I'm not going to thank everyone for everything as then the value of the thanks to them reduces, if their post provides me with some knowledge then of course I'll thank them but not thanking everyone for not doing anything. (p.s. this is not meant as a dig to yourself or your post count/thank count it is merely a comment to explain why my post count is relatively low for the amount of time I've been a member.)
> 
> If I happen to win something then bonus, if not then no worries, good luck to everyone who enters.


I do have a couple of ideas on this for this year ....


----------



## WHIZZER

Jonnybbad said:


> it's that time of year again forgive my cynicism where the site becomes alot more active with new members posting and liking post to get there post count up and us regular member who enter every year get overlooked
> 
> while i appreciate all the sponsors generosity every year and the effort the admin team put into this every year how many reviews have been done from last years winners ????? while i know this is hard to police once the winners are sent there prizes something needs to be done to enforce this more
> 
> anyway rant over thank you to all involved setting this up and the sponsors for providing the site with the prizes i look forward to seeing what this year holds


I have a couple of ideas on this for this year


----------



## Derekh929

Would love to get my hands on some of the gear on show, thanks for all the gear for the annual event. I have never been able to win a single thing yet but this may well be my year.

VSIDEBOY, I think this issue you have quoted is the fact that members that have contributed for years and driven the site forward and attracted new members feel disappointed when someone comes along once a year to enter and its easy to check looking back a few pages to see that's how it goes.

The issue is the promises for the sponsors that you do a review of the gear you win, but most just get the gear and are off.

But its not easy to police and you will never please every member whatever the rules are, as we all would want it different, so lets just be pleased to at least have the chance of winning some gear.

Good luck to all and lets hope I get an early Christmas present this year, or I will have to buy some myself again, unless someone else is offering:lol:

Must admit the amount of prizes seems to get bigger and bigger maybe splitting it up would give us a better chance?


----------



## percymon

Excellent support from the sponsors as always for the Christmas draw - got my fingers and toes crossed this year


----------



## vsideboy

Derekh929 said:


> Would love to get my hands on some of the gear on show, thanks for all the gear for the annual event. I have never been able to win a single thing yet but this may well be my year.
> 
> VSIDEBOY, I think this issue you have quoted is the fact that members that have contributed for years and driven the site forward and attracted new members feel disappointed when someone comes along once a year to enter and its easy to check looking back a few pages to see that's how it goes.
> 
> The issue is the promises for the sponsors that you do a review of the gear you win, but most just get the gear and are off.
> 
> But its not easy to police and you will never please every member whatever the rules are, as we all would want it different, so lets just be pleased to at least have the chance of winning some gear.
> 
> Good luck to all and lets hope I get an early Christmas present this year, or I will have to buy some myself again, unless someone else is offering:lol:
> 
> Must admit the amount of prizes seems to get bigger and bigger maybe splitting it up would give us a better chance?


Yeah I realise where he and yourself are coming from pal. Cheers


----------



## stonejedi

Derekh929 said:


> VSIDEBOY, I think this issue you have quoted is the fact that members that have contributed for years and driven the site forward and attracted new members feel disappointed when someone comes along once a year to enter and its easy to check looking back a few pages to see that's how it goes.
> 
> The issue is the promises for the sponsors that you do a review of the gear you win, but most just get the gear and are off.


I am always happy that Detailing World and their sponsors do this for the community on this forum,i love taking part wether i win or do not,i am just happy to be apart of this community...It is a lovely sentiment that DW and their sponsors show towards the members every year....but i also do believe that certain people join up just to see if they can get any freebies and do not adhere to the guidelines that are set out for this giveaway,i know members say that its hard to police but its not impossible....It all depends on all of us that use this forum to as they say "PLAY BY THE RULES" hopefully this year goes smoothly and all winners do some nice reviews of their winning gifts:thumb:.SJ.


----------



## WHIZZER

and another hits the DW HQ


----------



## WHIZZER

thick and fast now


----------



## WHIZZER

and another


----------



## vsideboy

Blimey, I'm starting to wonder whether I should be hoping that I don't win anything as I've only got about 10 square centimetres of space left on my shelf now (I'm sure I'm not alone there either ). 

Whizzer can you get some shelving company to throw in some shelving too haha 

Joke, of course I'd like to win.


----------



## WHIZZER

vsideboy said:


> Blimey, I'm starting to wonder whether I should be hoping that I don't win anything as I've only got about 10 square centimetres of space left on my shelf now (I'm sure I'm not alone there either ).
> 
> Whizzer can you get some shelving company to throw in some shelving too haha
> 
> Joke, of course I'd like to win.


now there is an idea !!!! :thumb:


----------



## vsideboy

The amount of stuff you're getting you might not need to run a competition, just give 1 item to every member on here. You could just be Father DW Christmas.


----------



## WHIZZER

Thanks chaps again just a reminder if you guys can promote on your own social channels give a shout to the traders and DW that would be a great help


----------



## RandomlySet

Can you get someone to donate a double garage build and kit it out too? :thumb:

In return, I can make them as much coffee and bacon cobs as they want :lol:


----------



## vsideboy

RandomlySet said:


> Can you get someone to donate a double garage build and kit it out too? :thumb:
> 
> In return, I can make them as much coffee and bacon cobs as they want :lol:


Best idea so far


----------



## WHIZZER

just compiling the list now so really great kits this year !


----------



## WHIZZER

just in led lenser -


----------



## WHIZZER

just in from Dr leather 


1 x 150 wipes tub of Dr Leather Cleaning Wipes

1 x 40 wipes tub of Dr Leather Cleaning Wipes

1 x 500ml bottle of Dr Leather Advanced Performance Leather Cleaner

1 x 1000ml bottle of Dr Leather Advanced Performance Leather Cleaner

1 x 250ml bottle of Dr Leather Dyeblock


----------



## Denzle

Superb effort from all involved.


----------



## weedougall78

Fair play to all the sponsors on here, they always go above and beyond when it comes to prizes.

Good luck to all.

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## spursfan

love the LED Lensers, got two at home, a T7 and a p7, had them about 10 years now and still get good use, they always work and the beam they give out is astonishing:doublesho


----------



## rob267

Yey its that time of the year. Good luck to everyone 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Mac-

Shared where I can


----------



## WHIZZER

boom another kit in


----------



## WHIZZER

and more - thanks to VALET PRO


----------



## alan hanson

Sure there will be some lucky peeps come xmas time as always


----------



## Darlofan

The prizes astound me every year but this year's are even better. Fantastic response by the sponsors on here.
I've won 3 prizes before so won't be entering again, that and lack of detailing/review time due to house extending. Wife for some reason thinks 2 yrs ongoing building work now needs me to focus more😂


----------



## WHIZZER

Thanks to Autoglym


----------



## vsideboy

Darlofan said:


> The prizes astound me every year but this year's are even better. Fantastic response by the sponsors on here.
> I've won 3 prizes before so won't be entering again, that and lack of detailing/review time due to house extending. Wife for some reason thinks 2 yrs ongoing building work now needs me to focus more&#55357;&#56834;


Some grand designs take upwards of 10 years mate, quality isn't worth rushing


----------



## stonejedi

It seems like its never ending all this generosity from the DW sponsors...and we are not even in December yet:thumb:.SJ.


----------



## soren40

RandomlySet said:


> Can you get someone to donate a double garage build and kit it out too? :thumb:
> 
> In return, I can make them as much coffee and bacon cobs as they want :lol:


You mean bacon butties :lol:


----------



## WHIZZER

those Kits keep coming in


----------



## vsideboy

don't think I've seen so much stuff in one competition before


----------



## sm81

Maybe it would be possible/better to divine these bigger packages in split? That way there would be more winners /reviewers and possibilities also those manufacturers gain something back:thumb:


----------



## KRW

WOW! The sponsors on here are amazing to supply all this stuff. Thank you 👍😊


----------



## WHIZZER

sm81 said:


> Maybe it would be possible/better to divine these bigger packages in split? That way there would be more winners /reviewers and possibilities also those manufacturers gain something back:thumb:


We do split prizes but not from manufacturers as always there will be numerous chances to win over 24 .


----------



## WHIZZER

oh my they keep coming in 









thanks again to Autoglym


----------



## Leebo310

Awesome list of prizes, genuinely gets better each year. 
Is there the entry thread anywhere yet by the way?


----------



## garage_dweller

Some fantastic prizes so far....fingers crossed


----------



## Demetrios72

Thank you to all of the DW sponsors!!

Great competition & great prizes as always :thumb:


----------



## lesdon499

Woo hoo well done everyone 

Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## Cyclonetog

Well this seems to be gathering pace! I still don't know what it's about


----------



## gishy

Suddenly my christmas humbug feeling has started to one change to one of anticipation


----------



## DLGWRX02

Cyclonetog said:


> Well this seems to be gathering pace! I still don't know what it's about


There is a brief explanation on page 2, but I shall endeavour to make things clearer.

Every year the site sponsors donate a lot of equipment and products etc for prizes to be given away. There will be an opening thread where each person who wishes to be entered in for the draw needs to comment and usually copy and paste the entree rule. That is if you win you must make the effort to use the products and then put up a review thread. If you win and you can't use the items or the items be of no use or you just wouldn't get the time to review them you can decline the win but what you must NOT DO is sell on for profit! and believe me there are enough eyes scanning all the usual places, if your caught then your banished from the site, But that's after you've been hung drawn, tar feathered and quartered!.

Once the opening thread appears it's up for a short period for every one to get there names in, (only one per person) your thread post number is your draw number. Then once that's closed, The draws begin, usually around 11th December give or take a day or two, prizes are aligned with each day for 12 days and during them 12 days numbers are randomly drawn, if your numbers picked then you win, simples. There are certain criteria you have to meet before entering, this is to try eliminate guys joining up signing in the draw then leaving with out a trace. After all the whole point is to give the sponsors coverage and recognition for there generosity. Long term customer loyalty is there reward.


----------



## Cookies

Genuinely incredible list of products from the sponsors. 

Thanks guys. 

Cooks

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## WHIZZER

And another this time from Polished pigs .....


----------



## vsideboy

gishy said:


> Suddenly my christmas humbug feeling has started to one change to one of anticipation


Give it time mate, it'll return haha.


----------



## vsideboy

Suppose it's a bit mean for genuine newbies but how about say that only people who have been member since before this thread started can join in?

I've always missed this in the past for one reason or another but looking forwards to seeing it progress with lots of happy members this year.


----------



## Gadgeteer

Fantastic support from the sponsors as always, Thank you


----------



## Griffy

OMG....The prizes on offer really are exceptional :doublesho:doublesho:doublesho

Many thanks to all the sponsors for their outstanding generosity and to @WHIZZER for his tireless organising yet again to ensure this iconic event just keeps getting bigger and better :thumb::thumb::thumb:


----------



## brooklandsracer

DLGWRX02 said:


> There is a brief explanation on page 2, but I shall endeavour to make things clearer.
> 
> Every year the site sponsors donate a lot of equipment and products etc for prizes to be given away. There will be an opening thread where each person who wishes to be entered in for the draw needs to comment and usually copy and paste the entree rule. That is if you win you must make the effort to use the products and then put up a review thread. If you win and you can't use the items or the items be of no use or you just wouldn't get the time to review them you can decline the win but what you must NOT DO is sell on for profit! and believe me there are enough eyes scanning all the usual places, if your caught then your banished from the site, But that's after you've been hung drawn, tar feathered and quartered!.
> 
> Once the opening thread appears it's up for a short period for every one to get there names in, (only one per person) your thread post number is your draw number. Then once that's closed, The draws begin, usually around 11th December give or take a day or two, prizes are aligned with each day for 12 days and during them 12 days numbers are randomly drawn, if your numbers picked then you win, simples. There are certain criteria you have to meet before entering, this is to try eliminate guys joining up signing in the draw then leaving with out a trace. After all the whole point is to give the sponsors coverage and recognition for there generosity. Long term customer loyalty is there reward.


Thanks for the run down on the competition rules, most helpful :thumb:

Never entered this before and looks like a fantastic comp to enter.

How many entries does it average each year ?

In the thousands I assume ? :doublesho


----------



## KRW

Do you have to have a certain number of posts before you're allowed to enter?


----------



## GSVHammer

Jonnybbad said:


> it's that time of year again forgive my cynicism where the site becomes alot more active with new members posting and liking post to get there post count up and us regular member who enter every year get overlooked
> 
> while i appreciate all the sponsors generosity every year and the effort the admin team put into this every year how many reviews have been done from last years winners ????? while i know this is hard to police once the winners are sent there prizes something needs to be done to enforce this more
> 
> anyway rant over thank you to all involved setting this up and the sponsors for providing the site with the prizes i look forward to seeing what this year holds


I've been on the forum 10 years and last year was the first time I entered the competition. I don't believe every forum member enters. Some people are natural and writing. I.E. doing a review, I'm not. It would probably read like a 6 year old did it. If I'm lucky enough to win I'll do a review but it may not make good reading.

Anyway thanks to the sponsors for all the prizes:argie:. Good luck everyone.


----------



## joey.180sx

Well done to everyone who put it together and thanks to the people who gave all the amazing prizes every year.

Good luck to everyone


----------



## atbalfour

Amazing selection of prizes, best of luck to everyone who meets the criteria!


----------



## DLGWRX02

brooklandsracer said:


> Thanks for the run down on the competition rules, most helpful :thumb:
> 
> Never entered this before and looks like a fantastic comp to enter.
> 
> How many entries does it average each year ?
> 
> In the thousands I assume ? :doublesho


You would be surprised but I don't think I remember it getting over 400 entrees. Last year fir instance 287. There's normally a main prize and a runner up each day plus a few bonuses, so they odds are really good.


----------



## DLGWRX02

KRW said:


> Do you have to have a certain number of posts before you're allowed to enter?


Yes,

Here's a link to last years entree
https://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=409692

But things may change, this year as they try to improve it for all abd be fair.


----------



## Eddmeister

:lol:Yay the yearly competition when someone wins and you say "who"


----------



## BobbyNelson

Am looking forward to this, and if lucky enough to win will certainly give me the kick needed to write a review. Just hope I've got enough posts.. 

Sent from my moto g(7) plus using Tapatalk


----------



## 350Chris

That's come round fast...seems like it was only yesterday I was sat jealous of prize winners :lol:

Plus it was only this week that some of the reviews popped up :lol:


----------



## Andyblue

350Chris said:


> Plus it was only this week that some of the reviews popped up :lol:


Really !!! Must have missed these, shame that they couldn't have been done in more effective time scale


----------



## Cyclonetog

Looks good, I think this time last year I didn't have the post count for it. This year I'll deffo be up for it, and if I were to be lucky enough would certainly be happy to oblige with last years t's& c's.


----------



## Mr Ben

WHIZZER said:


> Prestige Car Care Shop
> Led Lenser
> PVD
> Dr Leather
> Tenzi
> Vonixx
> Autoglanz
> Ultimate Finish
> Polished Bliss
> A1 Details
> Reflection WA
> Detailed Online
> Shine Supply
> Anachem
> AutoSmart
> Slims Detailing
> Autoglym
> Stjarnagloss
> Sonax / SaxonBrands
> Akira brands
> Carplan


Wow! That's some line up!

I've never won (maybe this year  ) but I try to support the brands and businesses that support DW - thanks to all the sponsors this year - it doesn't go unnoticed.


----------



## apcv41

Some great kits on offer :thumb:


----------



## vsideboy

Andyblue said:


> Really !!! Must have missed these, shame that they couldn't have been done in more effective time scale


People have seen this post come up and though C*** I won that stuff last year and forgot to review it, better get on with it now.


----------



## KRW

Looks like you need 75 posts minimum which I can understand. It rules me out unfortunately but good luck to those who win. Looks like some awesome stuff available 👍


----------



## WHIZZER

KRW said:


> Looks like you need 75 posts minimum which I can understand. It rules me out unfortunately but good luck to those who win. Looks like some awesome stuff available &#55357;&#56397;


Only rules you out if you haven't made 75 good posts before the closing date ! :thumb:


----------



## Brian1612

vsideboy said:


> People have seen this post come up and though C*** I won that stuff last year and forgot to review it, better get on with it now.


Can count me on that... I got some of them done but totally forgot about a few others. Will be getting them complete over the next few days 

Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## cangri

Thank you for the heads up!


----------



## Marve

Starbucks red cups
John Lewis Christmas advert
DW's 12 days of Christmas

Yep, that's it, Christmas is here.


----------



## vsideboy

Marve said:


> Starbucks red cups
> John Lewis Christmas advert
> DW's 12 days of Christmas
> 
> Yep, that's it, Christmas is here.


Idiots complaining about the dragon in the John Lewis advert making them feel sad and crying... check!


----------



## Vossman

vsideboy said:


> Idiots complaining about the dragon in the John Lewis advert making them feel sad and crying... check!


Agreed, what is wrong with people?


----------



## WHIZZER

Boom incoming from Gyeon










1 x Gyeon Q²M Prep - 500 ml
1 x Gyeon Q² CanCoat - 200 ml Kit
1 x Gyeon Q²M Cure - 250 ml
1 x Gyeon PRISM Mini
1 x Gyeon Q²M PolishWipe
1 x Gyeon Q²M SoftWipe
1 x Gyeon Q²M DetailingBag - Small


----------



## fabionvieira

WHIZZER said:


> Boom incoming from Gyeon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1 x Gyeon Q²M Prep - 500 ml
> 
> 1 x Gyeon Q² CanCoat - 200 ml Kit
> 
> 1 x Gyeon Q²M Cure - 250 ml
> 
> 1 x Gyeon PRISM Mini
> 
> 1 x Gyeon Q²M PolishWipe
> 
> 1 x Gyeon Q²M SoftWipe
> 
> 1 x Gyeon Q²M DetailingBag - Small


Wow that's a nice kit from Gyeon. Thanks

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vsideboy

I know it's been said before but I can't believe the amount of stuff the suppliers are all giving for this, many people are going to have a really good Christmas opening this lot.

Thanks to all the suppliers who lovingly support this forum and all it's reflection loving bunch of crazy people.

Even if I don't win anything I am looking forward to seeing everyone's post Christmas photos of their product unwrapping (I think they should have to put their smiley happy faces in the pictures too though!)


----------



## minotaur uk

Great lineup and I mirror what everyone else has said, a big thanks to the suppliers!


----------



## WHIZZER

Incoming ...............................................

Thank you Slims


----------



## BobbyNelson

Line up just keeps getting better and better...

Sent from my moto g(7) plus using Tapatalk


----------



## cole_scirocco

All is looking absolutely fantastic!!


----------



## A9X SJ

Cracking lineup


----------



## RS3

I have been a member for over a year and I remember not taking part last year because I didn't understand how to or even if I should.
What's the deal with DW's 12 days of Christmas and how does one take part?.


----------



## RandomlySet

Damn! Some cracking gifts here!


----------



## dan4291

Great set of prizes as always!


----------



## WHIZZER

RS3 said:


> I have been a member for over a year and I remember not taking part last year because I didn't understand how to or even if I should.
> What's the deal with DW's 12 days of Christmas and how does one take part?.


https://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=409692

have a read there


----------



## RS3

Thanks Whizzer

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum


----------



## Lexus-is250

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I win and take photos on arrival to post to the forum.

Lee

Sent from my SM-A505FN using Tapatalk


----------



## Sam6er

This is not the entry thread, not sure why people are posting entries here


----------



## brooklandsracer

Sam6er said:


> This is not the entry thread, not sure why people are posting entries here


Totally agree buddy

Bill just posted a link to last years competition to show the rules.

Then for some weird reason they just quote last years entry comments, no bloody common sense. :wall:


----------



## Cyclonetog

It's just excitement guys, cut them some slack lol.

List of prizes is getting crazy!


----------



## dholdi

More the merrier in here, gives better odds in the official thread


----------



## c87reed

The generosity of the suppliers continues. These really are tremendous prizes. There are sure to be some very delighted winners next month.


----------



## thedonji

WHIZZER said:


> So I have been planning in the background over the last couple of weeks building a list
> 
> WE have so far pledges from
> 
> Prestige Car Care Shop
> Led Lenser
> PVD
> Dr Leather
> Tenzi
> Vonixx
> Autoglanz
> Ultimate Finish
> Polished Bliss
> A1 Details
> Detailed Online
> Shine Supply
> Anachem
> AutoSmart
> Slims Detailing
> Autoglym
> Stjarnagloss
> Sonax / SaxonBrands
> Akira brands
> Carplan
> slims
> gyeon
> reviver
> polished pigs
> valetpro
> Mitchell and king
> polished bliss
> cargods 54
> carplan
> 
> So looking good for another year ..
> 
> Thanks to all those that have pledged a prize so far - more to come on this


So excited about this year thanks to every one

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## 350Chris

brooklandsracer said:


> Totally agree buddy
> 
> Bill just posted a link to last years competition to show the rules.
> 
> Then for some weird reason they just quote last years entry comments, no bloody common sense. :wall:


:lol:

They are Winning at the Internet

:lol:


----------



## Andyblue

Stunning the amount and quality of products being offered up already. Huge thanks to the sponsors / supporters and team DW again :thumb:


----------



## Venkman

Everything looks fantastic, very generous as usual! Many thanks to organisers and sponsors!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigalc

Hard work by the moderators and great support from the sponsors as usual.


----------



## matt-rudd

Looks like another great year. Thanks to all sponsors.


----------



## WHIZZER

Final few prizes incoming thanks to Sonax uk and Saxon brands for this one


----------



## gargreen7

Some of these prizes are unbelievable! Big thanks to all those getting involved.


----------



## cole_scirocco

This is genuinely looking truly incredible. Amazing work as always guys.


----------



## WHIZZER

Wow cant keep up with all the Kits this year










thanks to 26JPN


----------



## BobbyNelson

A huge list of prizes on offer this year! Well done to all involved in organising, and a big thank you to the sponsors.

Sent from my moto g(7) plus using Tapatalk


----------



## Chino

Fantastic support for DW from the sponsors, some great prizes


----------



## sbrocks

Unreal generosity from sponsors and producers yet again this year....

I think a bigger thanks should go to the admin team for yet again working tirelessly to bring the 12 Days event to the site year after year!

Looking forward to the draws! Best of luck folks


----------



## Mark R5

Wow yet another fantastic gesture from the wonderful DW sponsors :thumb:


----------



## saul

Great List and big thank you to all of the sponsors, again their generosity shines.


----------



## WHIZZER

So we have around 30 odd prizes thanks to Autosmart for this one


----------



## Lexus-is250

This is the gift that keeps on giving this year! Big well done and thanks to all involved. 

Sent from my SM-A505FN using Tapatalk


----------



## vsideboy

Blimey, I know I said can we get some shelves given as prizes but can I change that to a shed as some of these prizes are going to take up a lot of space!


----------



## RandomlySet

Another crazy collection there! Damn!


----------



## BobbyNelson

Do the sets have to go as single items, or is there the possibility of splitting them and spreading the love a little wider?


----------



## thedonji

WHIZZER said:


> So we have around 30 odd prizes thanks to Autosmart for this one


Fantastic

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## Buck

Some great prizes - well done to Whizzer and the team for working with the suppliers to get these - good work :thumb:


----------



## Sim

I've seen the prizes piling up on Social Media over the last couple of weeks, there are going to be some very lucky winners this year!


----------



## Cookies

A genuinely incredible list of prizes and sponsors. Thanks guys 

Cooks

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Clean-my-sxi

As per usual detailing world never disapoints, fingers crossed this year just maybe ill be lucky, i have an eye on the autosmart


----------



## MrPassat

Amazing generosity and in the true spirit of this great forum.


----------



## JB052

Excellent effort.


----------



## WHIZZER

Incoming .....


----------



## Vossman

I think we are heading for the best ever Christmas giveaway since it started, all credit to everyone and their efforts especially the traders who are donating

p.s. Time for the crimbo smilies too :thumb: :lol:


----------



## Bug Sponge

Woah there, amazing prizes as per. Thanks to DW and all the sponsors 👏


----------



## cleslie

Looks like the best collections of goodies yet!


----------



## BaileyA3

Prizes look absolutely fantastic as always but maybe the best yet, can't wait for the competition to start


----------



## ted11

big up for the sposors


----------



## Noakesy85

Ha, Ive technically been a member of this forum for 11 years in one guise or another. And watched this competition each year that I've been active.

I lost the love for detailing for a while and in doing so lost my original username and password so when i found my love for it again i had to create a new profile. since doing so i have found my old profile ///M_Karl which has 100+ posts on it already.

anyway... life story over, Good luck to all that can enter, there's some seriously awesome prizes!!


----------



## WHIZZER

Noakesy85 said:


> Ha, Ive technically been a member of this forum for 11 years in one guise or another. And watched this competition each year that I've been active.
> 
> I lost the love for detailing for a while and in doing so lost my original username and password so when i found my love for it again i had to create a new profile. since doing so i have found my old profile ///M_Karl which has 100+ posts on it already.
> 
> anyway... life story over, Good luck to all that can enter, there's some seriously awesome prizes!!


so why don't we merge the two profiles ? your post count was 132 - pm me


----------



## vsideboy

was going to say surely the admin can just change all posts from name ABC to name XYZ?


----------



## Noakesy85

WHIZZER said:


> so why don't we merge the two profiles ? your post count was 132 - pm me


Cheers WHIZZER, I've sent you a message :thumb:


----------



## Meirion658

Wow some fantastic prizes on offer this year again. A big credit to the sponsors. Well don


----------



## thedonji

WHIZZER said:


> Incoming .....


Looks good

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## Rebel007

It seems once again the forum sponsors are going above and beyond! All I can say is wow, thanks everyone involved in organising this fabulous annual event. I don't believe there is another forum anywhere that is as generous as DW and its sponsors. Long may it continue.


----------

